# Griffin RTA: wicking tutorial



## Alex (24/4/16)

So here's a cool wicking tutorial from a reddit user LimpLungs95, I thought it was worth a share on here. 

by LimpLungs95 · 13 hours ago





Pull your old cotton, quench or rebuild you coils and let dry. Remove juice control ring thingy.







Insert your cotton as per usual.







Now put the ring back on and screw down all the way. Make sure you don't trap any cotton in the threads.







Clip off the excess(I use my flush cut wire clippers to get extra close.)





Paint on some juice and tuck the little strands at the bottom to clean it up.





Put your tank back on and fill her up. I actually leave the juice flow open and have never had any issues with leaking. Hope it helps!

Source: Threw a mini wicking tutorial together for the Griffin RTA. Best way I've figured out so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## morras (24/4/16)

Alex said:


> So here's a cool wicking tutorial from a reddit user LimpLungs95, I thought it was worth a share on here.
> 
> by LimpLungs95 · 13 hours ago
> 
> ...


This looks so much easier than the way i am doing it , wont is wee all the oil out like this ???

I was told to make sure the wick just sits in the holes ontop - not inside the channel ?

This is a difficult tank to wick for me - hit and miss almost every time.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/4/16)

morras said:


> This looks so much easier than the way i am doing it , wont is wee all the oil out like this ???
> 
> I was told to make sure the wick just sits in the holes ontop - not inside the channel ?
> 
> This is a difficult tank to wick for me - hit and miss almost every time.....



It's supposed to go inside the channel, I'm going to give this method a go shortly.


----------



## morras (24/4/16)

Alex said:


> It's supposed to go inside the channel, I'm going to give this method a go shortly.


Please take some pics when i do and post them a a small report of how it wicks and if it leaks , i would love to do it like this if it works......u


----------



## Fydo (24/4/16)

Good stuff. Is there a video? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto (25/4/16)

Wick the gemini the same way. It's a ***** to not get cotton in the threads though.


----------



## Necropolis (25/4/16)

I use the the method of just tucking the cotton into the top of those juice wells. 

Never has a single problem with dry hits doing it that way.


----------



## Alex (25/4/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Wick the gemini the same way. It's a ***** to not get cotton in the threads though.



Yesterday I managed to successfully use this technique four times, the key for me was to juice up the cotton before screwing on the ring. Then it's relatively easily to keep the threads clear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/4/16)

i just tried this method now, cotton bacon v2 as my wicking material.

i juiced up the wicks and then gave them a gently tuck into the juice wells, then screwed on the wicking ring and used my flush cutters to cut as close to the chimney as possible. then used a toothpick to tuck them in nicely and make them look uniform.

vaping at 70w with zero dry hits or leaking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fydo (25/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i just tried this method now, cotton bacon v2 as my wicking material.
> 
> i juiced up the wicks and then gave them a gently tuck into the juice wells, then screwed on the wicking ring and used my flush cutters to cut as close to the chimney as possible. then used a toothpick to tuck them in nicely and make them look uniform.
> 
> vaping at 70w with zero dry hits or leaking



Sounds good. I'm vaping at 40w if I smoke longer I immediately get dry hits longer than 3seconds. Short pulses are perfect with taste and that. 
Tried wicking with my ring off and then putting it back as well as leaving it on still the exact same problem,any advice?


----------



## shaunnadan (25/4/16)

Fydo said:


> Sounds good. I'm vaping at 40w if I smoke longer I immediately get dry hits longer than 3seconds. Short pulses are perfect with taste and that.
> Tried wicking with my ring off and then putting it back as well as leaving it on still the exact same problem,any advice?



i think your problem is wicking at the coil.

when you thread the cotton through your coil it needs to be thick ! it must fully fill the core of the coil and there must be no gaps when you tuck the coils down into the juice channels. check that 1st

my "old" version of wicking was to pull a thick wick through and then trim the tails into a point before tucking them just below the wicking ring (like a crius)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fydo (25/4/16)

Okay thanks a lot. Unfortunately I can't do that right now will hafta try tonight and let you know how it is. 
I've used kendo gold aswell as the sandwhich cotton both the same problem so it can't be the cotton which is why I said let me enquire. 

If I pull a thick wick through must I just trim it closer to the holes and tuck it in like something sharp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (25/4/16)

I pretty much do the same, except I don't take off that ring first. I leave it on, put the cotton in, bend each side over the ring and cut with my trusty scissors, then I just tuck the cotton into the channel, so it just goes past the ring in the wells. Never had any issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/4/16)

Fydo said:


> Sounds good. I'm vaping at 40w if I smoke longer I immediately get dry hits longer than 3seconds. Short pulses are perfect with taste and that.
> Tried wicking with my ring off and then putting it back as well as leaving it on still the exact same problem,any advice?



Make it so that you really have to pull hard on the wick to get it through, almost to the point where it moves the coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fydo (25/4/16)

Alex said:


> Make it so that you really have to pull hard on the wick to get it through, almost to the point where it moves the coils.



Thanks for the help will give it a try tonight. From there should I trim the cotton to fit into the holes?


----------



## Alex (25/4/16)

Fydo said:


> Thanks for the help will give it a try tonight. From there should I trim the cotton to fit into the holes?



Well I trim the ends at 45° from the coil in order to avoid having too much wick stuffed into the channel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fydo (25/4/16)

Thanks for the picture it's perfect,if I don't come right tonight then somethings wrong with me but I'll post and let you know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fydo (25/4/16)

Thanks a lot everyone for helping me out. I done as you guys guided me and it's perfect. Flavor is insane and clouds. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

